# Viola Jones Methode - C#



## Tinsu (6. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen 

Pdfs, Webseiten und natürlich auch Google  habe ich zu Rate gezogen... leider habe ich die Antwort auf meine Fragen nicht gefunden. Die gefundene Literatur ist meistens auf Uni Niveau geschrieben, die ich mit meinen 18 Jahren und den etwas dürftigen Englisch Kenntnisse nicht verstehe. 

Ich möchte in C# ein Gesichtserkennungs Programm schreiben. 
Um die Gesichter zu erkennen, soll der Algorithmus von Viola-Jones verwendet werden. 
Dieser verspricht eine hohe Erkennungsrate & ist mit korrekter Umsetzung lehrnfähig. An der Programmierkentnissen in C# sollte es nicht scheitern. Mein Problem ist, das ich einen wichtigen Punkt im Ablauf der Verarbeitung nicht verstehe.


Folgende Schritte beinhaltet der Ablauf bis jetzt

Bild von Gesicht in Programm laden (erledigt)
Pixelwerte in Helligkeitswerte/luma umrechnen (erledigt) 
Bild in Integral Bild umrechnen (erledigt)
Suchfenster definieren (24x24) (erledigt)
Merkmale/functions setzen (erledigt)
Bild durchlaufen und mit Merkmalen vergleichen (nicht erledigt)
... usw.

So wie ich das verstanden habe, weisen die Bereiche um die Augen und der Nase, IntegralWerte auf, die mit den Merkmalen erkannt werden können...
Ich habe also meine Merkmale/functions, aber wie vergleiche ich diese mit meinem IntegralBild? 
Anders ausgedrückt...wie kann ich erkennen ob es sich nun um die entsprechenden Gesichtsregionen handelt.

Habe ich einen wichtigen Schritt verpasst? Hoffe ich habe den Grundsatz der Methode richtig begriffen.

Für eine Step by Step Anleitung, Links oder sonstige Hilfen/Ratschläge wäre ich euch sehr dankbar... 

Bitte gebt mir keinen Verweis auf die OpenCV Bibliothek. Ich möchte das Programm selber schreiben.

Freundliche Grüsse
Martin Schmidli


----------

